# Napoli - Inter. Coppa Italia. 19 gennaio 2016 ore 20:45. Tv Rai 1.



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

Napoli - Inter, quarto di finale della Coppa Italia 2015/2016. Si gioca martedì 19 gennaio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli.

E' partita secca. Chi vince, nei novanta minuti, nei supplementari o ai rigori, accede alla semifinale della competizione.

Dove vedere Napoli - Inter in tv?

Diretta in chiaro su Rai 1 in tv ed in streaming sul pc a partire dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti su Napoli - Inter.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2016)

up


----------



## kolao95 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Altra bella piallata, dai.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2016)

Questo potrebbe essere il colpo del KO definitivo.

Speriamo che Sarri non faccia turnover.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Forza Napoli.


----------



## juventino (18 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo potrebbe essere il colpo del KO definitivo.
> 
> Speriamo che Sarri non faccia turnover.



Perfettamente d'accordo, sarebbe un'altra botta tremenda alle certezze che si erano costruiti con le sculate del girone d'andata.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Boh qua in Coppa Italia non posso tifare Napoli visto che rischiamo di ritrovarcelo in finale^^^^... ma penso che vincano facile.


----------



## davoreb (18 Gennaio 2016)

Io tifo inter, il Napoli deve concentrarsi sullo scudetto e poi vorrei loro o la Lazio in finale.


----------



## mr.wolf (18 Gennaio 2016)

qua son mazzate pesanti


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2016)

up


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io tifo inter, il Napoli deve concentrarsi sullo scudetto e poi vorrei loro o la Lazio in finale.



concordo


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io tifo inter, il Napoli deve concentrarsi sullo scudetto e poi vorrei loro o la Lazio in finale.



No no L Inter deve perdere e devono tornare sempre più a capire che sono almeno scarsi come noi .


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Gennaio 2016)

Tocca tifare Inter perché se becchiamo Napoli o giuve la perdiamo sempre


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo Napoli ovviamente. Tanto in ogni caso sono pessimista per la coppa Italia. Li devono randellare, cosi da perdere ancora sicurezze e non entrare in Champions. Dal mio punto di vista non potrà mai tifare ne simpatizzare per l'Inter.


----------



## koti (19 Gennaio 2016)

L'Inter deve perdere sempre. Sarò un ultras del Napoli.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Reina; Hysaj, Chiriches, Koulibaly, Strinic; Allan, Valdifiori, David Lopez; Callejon, Gabbiadini, Mertens

Handanovic; Nagatomo, Miranda, Juan Jesus, Telles; Kondogbia, Medel; Biabiany, Ljajic, Perisic; Jovetic*


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma kondogbia non si vergogna? Quanto è scarso?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tifo Napoli ovviamente. Tanto in ogni caso sono pessimista per la coppa Italia. Li devono randellare, cosi da perdere ancora sicurezze e non entrare in Champions. Dal mio punto di vista non potrà mai tifare ne simpatizzare per l'Inter.



io spero che passano solo perchè sono più scarsi come spero anche che passi la lazio contro la juve, se capitiamo juve o napoli in finale è durissima


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Handanovic salva ancora l'Inter...


----------



## Dany20 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Forza Inter stasera. Temo troppo il Napoli.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Gennaio 2016)

preferisco incontrare giuve, napoli...impossibile tifare inter.


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2016)

preferisco tutta la vita perdere in finale contro il napoli lazio o juve che contro questi sculati


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque è assurdo quanto sia disorganizzata l'Inter. Il Napoli passa agilmente il primo pressing e in poco tempo si ritrova già nella metà campo avversaria in campo aperto e se ci fosse stato Ranocchia al posto di Miranda il primo tempo si sarebbe chiuso almeno 3-0.
Quanto vorrei vedere Mancini allenare un'Atalanta o un Chievo, retrocederebbe a marzo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

gabbiadini è scarso scarso, se non avesse quel mancino favoloso non varrebbe più di un destro qualsiasi


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> preferisco tutta la vita perdere in finale contro il napoli lazio o juve che contro questi sculati



pure io ma preferisco vincere e se giochiamo contro gli scarpari abbiamo molte più possibilità


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Gol bellissimo di Jovetic.. Che scul.ati


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

gol jovetic


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

Go di Jovetic...


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pure io ma preferisco vincere e se giochiamo contro gli scarpari abbiamo molte più possibilità



Si ma quest'anno scarpari o non scarpari, gli gira sempre bene quindi eviterei l'1 a 0 in finale con un tiro in porta da parte loro


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Si ma quest'anno scarpari o non scarpari, gli gira sempre bene quindi eviterei l'1 a 0 in finale con un tiro in porta da parte loro



speriamo quantomeno nei supplementari cosi si fanno una bella mezz'ora in più nelle gambe


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Si ma quest'anno scarpari o non scarpari, gli gira sempre bene quindi eviterei l'1 a 0 in finale con un tiro in porta da parte loro



...c'è sono ancora le semifinali da giocare per noi per e loro...


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

'sto Valeri è lo stesso di Milan-Verona con due gol annullati a noi e un rigore non dato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque il Napoli ha la coperta veramente tanto corta, non credo possa fare il girone di ritorno con 13-14 giocatori... E gli ha detto bene che pur schierando sempre gli stessi non hanno avuto infortuni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

comunque valdifiori vale lodi, tra lui e jorginho c'è un abisso


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque il Napoli ha la coperta veramente tanto corta, non credo possa fare il girone di ritorno con 13-14 giocatori... E gli ha detto bene che pur schierando sempre gli stessi non hanno avuto infortuni.



Il Napoli è solo Higuain, e questa partita lo dimostra...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 'sto Valeri è lo stesso di Milan-Verona con due gol annullati a noi e un rigore non dato.



valeri è lo stesso di fiorentina milan che ci lasciò in 10 per due falletti di eli, il peggiore assieme a tagliavento, con questi noi non vinciamo mai


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è solo Higuain, e questa partita lo dimostra...



solo higuain non è però le riserve sono di basso livello soprattutto a centrocampo e difesa


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

bravo valeri, vergognati


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> solo higuain non è però le riserve sono di basso livello soprattutto a centrocampo e difesa



Beh, credo sia sicuro che se Higuain non stesse facendo la stagione incredibile che sta facendo, il Napoli non si troverebbe di certo dov'è... giocano bene, è vero, ma se non segna lui....


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Beh, credo sia sicuro che se Higuain non stesse facendo la stagione incredibile che sta facendo, il Napoli non si troverebbe di certo dov'è... giocano bene, è vero, ma se non segna lui....



questo è ovvio, è il giocatore fondamentale


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

Che asino Sarri. Ha levato Allan che è veramente forte ed ha lasciato Valdifiori che ha giocato malissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ljajic 0-2.. Meglio così per noi.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo è ovvio, è il giocatore fondamentale



Ed è proprio per questo che non vinceranno lo scudetto.. la Juve ha mooolti più giocatori incisivi e determinanti, questi poggiano TUTTO su un solo uomo...


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Napoli - Inter 0-2 FINALE

*


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che asino Sarri. Ha levato Allan che è veramente forte ed ha lasciato Valdifiori che ha giocato malissimo.



si è suicidato, l'ha persa lui


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Napoli - Inter 0-2 FINALE
> 
> *



mancano 2 minuti


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2016)

La Juve vincerà di nuovo lo scudetto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

Godo , il Napoli già mi è antipatico quasi ai livelli dell'Inter, poi sentire di Sarri nuovo Guru del calcio mi va venire l'orticaria, spero che perdano il campionato all'ultima giornata.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juve vincerà di nuovo lo scudetto.



.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si è suicidato, l'ha persa lui



Esatto. L'ha persa lui. Peccato ora l'inter prenderà coraggio in campionato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Meglio così, dopo la seconda squadra di Milano domani si spera nella seconda di Roma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Voglio vedere quando ci batteranno in finale se sarete così contenti


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è solo Higuain, e questa partita lo dimostra...





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Beh, credo sia sicuro che se Higuain non stesse facendo la stagione incredibile che sta facendo, il Napoli non si troverebbe di certo dov'è... giocano bene, è vero, ma se non segna lui....



L ho già scritto un paio di volte nelle ultime settimane e ricevevo solo risposte contrarie


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere quando ci batteranno in finale se sarete così contenti



Di sicuro un Napoli in finale avrebbe giocato coi titolari, e tra i titolari dell'inter e quelli del napoli direi che abbiamo più chance coi primi... In ogni caso usciranno in semifinale coi gobbi, easy.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere quando ci batteranno in finale se sarete così contenti



...in finale devono ancora arrivarci ...come noi del resto.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque il Napoli senza Higuain non è proprio granché.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahahaha tra inter e Juve in finale abbiamo proprio le bestie nere 

Non vinciamo derby da anni, con la Juve poi non ne parliamo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (19 Gennaio 2016)

Spero in una finale Juve-Milan, ma se dovessimo perdere con i prescritti forza Milan...


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Gennaio 2016)

Bene cosi il Napoli ci avrebbe asfaltati


----------



## Sir Pilade (19 Gennaio 2016)

Eh si, ci hanno pialliati


----------



## Dany20 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Bene cosi il Napoli ci avrebbe asfaltati


Senza Higuain non fanno tanta paura.


----------



## Marco23 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Bene cosi il Napoli ci avrebbe asfaltati



Non cambia molto. Telecronaca rai moscissima


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo Sarri, lasciando fuori Higuain, si è dimostrato un perdente.


----------



## Principe (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Sarri, lasciando fuori Higuain, si è dimostrato un perdente.



Ma assolutamente no , non è colpa sua se ha solo la squadra titolare all'altezza . Il Napoli non è abituato a vincere e ha anche l'Europa league, puntano giustamente sul campionato non come allegri che per mettere Thiago Silva in coppa Italia ha perso uno scudetto , la coppa Italia non ha mai contato una mazza e finché eravamo una squadra vincente non se la strisciava nessuno .


----------



## marionep (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Sarri, lasciando fuori Higuain, si è dimostrato un perdente.



Stai scherzando? La coppetta Italia conta meno di zero, e il Napoli avrebbe probabilmente dovuto affrontare una doppia sfida con la Juve, con l'Europa League che sta arrivando. Perfetta gestione in ottica campionato, bravissimo.

Per noi un ottimo risultato, perchè l'Inter sarebbe sicuramente l'avversaria più accessibile in finale tra le quattro possibili (la Lazio avrebbe il vantaggio di giocare in casa).


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Vabbè, ma Gabbiadini non mi pare l'ultimo scemo.. Per me ha sbagliato a levare Allan per Valdifiori, che non ne aveva più.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Gennaio 2016)

Juve-Inter si prospetta essere una semifinale molto avvincente


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Sarri, lasciando fuori Higuain, si è dimostrato un perdente.



Sicuri che il Napoli non volesse uscire? Hanno una sfida a dir poco dura contro la Juventus per vincere lo scudetto, hanno la rottura dell europa.league il giovedi, magari volevano evitare la.doppia semifinale.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma Gabbiadini non mi pare l'ultimo scemo.. Per me ha sbagliato a levare Allan per Valdifiori, che non ne aveva più.



gabbiadini è scarsissimo


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Napoli, ( che si volesse far eliminare o no) è totalmente Higuain dipendente, e visto che Higuain, seppur sia il miglior giocatore della serie a, non è Maradona , ne Messi, quindi il campionato lo vincerà la Juve, attendiamo , e vediamo come vanno le cose in Europa League col Villareal, squadra tosta


----------



## Dany20 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri è un montato del *. Avete sentito cosa ha detto a Mancini?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sarri è un montato del *. Avete sentito cosa ha detto a Mancini?



No, che ha detto?


----------



## Dany20 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> No, che ha detto?


Ha insultato Mancini dandogli del finocchio e *****. solo perché Mancini si era lamentato dei minuti di recupero concessi dall'arbitro.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> No, che ha detto?



Gli ha dato del gay( con la parola che inizia per fro- e termina per cio)


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

"mi ha dato del fròcio e del finocchio" cit. Ugolini.


----------



## Principe (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ahaha sarri il toscanaccio a me sta cosa fa moire dal ridere perché mancini ha reagito proprio come una che..a isterica ahahs sto morendo dal ridere . Mancini sembrava che fosse stato stuprato


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri ne è uscito malissimo, si gioca più della faccia qui


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Godrò quando il castello del Napoli crollerà anche in campionato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Godrò quando il castello del Napoli crollerà anche in campionato.



Grande , anche io lo dico


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2016)

Pare che mancini sia gay comunque eh


----------



## marionep (19 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Godrò quando il castello del Napoli crollerà anche in campionato.



Certo, meglio che vincano Juventus od Inter, storicamente clubs di onesti simpaticoni.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Pare che mancini sia gay comunque eh



Io sapevo fosse sposato con figli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Certo, meglio che vincano Juventus od Inter, storicamente clubs di onesti simpaticoni.



Opionioni, per me non c'è peggior tifoseria di quella partenopea


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Gennaio 2016)

Figura di mer... mondiale per Sarri.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Pare che mancini sia gay comunque eh



Ma no, ma poi non è la prima volta che Sarri fa un'uscita del genere


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2016)

Guardate sul gruppo di FB "chiamarsi bomber", sembra che stava per mettersi a piangere roby mancio


----------



## Principe (19 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Guardate sul gruppo di FB "chiamarsi bomber", sembra che stava per mettersi a piangere roby mancio



Io me la stavo ridendo di gusto


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma no, ma poi non è la prima volta che Sarri fa un'uscita del genere



allora perchè si è offeso, magari è gay davvero


----------



## Marco23 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora perchè si è offeso, magari è gay davvero



Ma se e' sposato


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma se e' sposato



e che significa?


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Certo, meglio che vincano Juventus od Inter, storicamente clubs di onesti simpaticoni.



Da tifoso Romanista, meglio la Juve che il Napoli ( l'Inter manco la nomino, per quanto mi sta sul cazo)


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Da tifoso Romanista, meglio la Juve che il Napoli ( l'Inter manco la nomino, per quanto mi sta sul cazo)



la juve è il peggio, è il male assoluto


----------



## Marco23 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e che significa?



Come chhe significa?


----------



## de sica (20 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma se e' sposato



Veramente Mancini si è appena separato dalla moglie


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la juve è il peggio, è il male assoluto



Lo era, ormai sono i più forti senza appelli. 
P.s immagina se Sarri lo diceva a Simeone, o peggio al vice di Simeone, omicidio in diretta


----------



## Mou (20 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente è venuto fuori il vero Sarri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lo era, ormai sono i più forti senza appelli.
> P.s immagina se Sarri lo diceva a Simeone, o peggio al vice di Simeone, omicidio in diretta



e se lo diceva a mijajilovic??


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Come chhe significa?



non vuol dire nulla, sai quanti ce ne sono sposati


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e se lo diceva a mijajilovic??


#RipSarri  
P.s fidati Simeone è anche più cattivo di Sarri, molto molto molto più cattivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> #RipSarri
> P.s fidati Simeone è anche più cattivo di Sarri, molto molto molto più cattivo



modi di reagire diversi, simeone si partiva per squartarlo vivo, mihajilovic non lo so, ma quando si incazza ti assicuro che fa paura..


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lo era, ormai sono i più forti senza appelli.
> P.s immagina se Sarri lo diceva a Simeone, o peggio al vice di Simeone, omicidio in diretta



saranno pure più forti ma sono sempre il male assoluto


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> saranno pure più forti ma sono sempre il male assoluto


A beh su quello non ci piove


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> modi di reagire diversi, simeone si partiva per squartarlo vivo, mihajilovic non lo so, ma quando si incazza ti assicuro che fa paura..



Mihajilovic mette paura per l'accento serbo, e certo non è un tenerone, ma Simeone basta che ti guarda mntre è arrabbiato, che ti caghi sotto


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mihajilovic mette paura per l'accento serbo, e certo non è un tenerone, ma Simeone basta che ti guarda mntre è arrabbiato, che ti caghi sotto



simeone è più un sanguigno, se lo fai alterare mi da l'idea che perde subito le staffe, miha secondo me reagisce in modo diverso, al massimo ti ammazza la famiglia a tua insaputa


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> simeone è più un sanguigno, se lo fai alterare mi da l'idea che perde subito le staffe, miha secondo me reagisce in modo diverso, al massimo ti ammazza la famiglia a tua insaputa



Però Simeone ha dalla sua la mafia argentina


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Però Simeone ha dalla sua la mafia argentina



anche la mafia serba mica scherza


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche la mafia serba mica scherza



Alla peggio Simeone ha anche la Chiesa ( Con Papa Francesco)


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Alla peggio Simeone ha anche la Chiesa ( Con Papa Francesco)



ok hai vinto 

p.s. anche se mihajilovic potrebbe allearsi col demonio


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok hai vinto
> 
> p.s. anche se mihajilovic potrebbe allearsi col demonio



Hai vinto tu   
P.s ma che demonio, cè il Vate Mosconi, e tu prendi un nemico di Dio di serie B


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Buon risultato per noi. Adesso che domani vinca la Lazio e poi... e poi dipende tutto da noi.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2016)

È una vittoria che purtroppo gli ridà un po' di morale, molto utile visto che adesso il calendario, derby a parte, è decisamente benevolo. Ma resta il fatto che senza (questo) Handanovic in porta starebbero a metà classifica.


----------

